# Where to buy aquarium plumbing supplies?



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I am setting up a 24 hour drip system for a 300 gallon tank and am getting fed up trying to find the parts I need. Examples would be:

* Bulk head valves and connectors - with o-ring seals; 3/4-2 inch
* 3/4 inch and 1.5 inch pvc piping in black colour, not white
* pvc elbow joints, u-joints in black colour, not white
* hosing of different sizes

I have looked through the loc-line company that sponsors this site with a banner ad, but on searching their site I do not find everything I need, just a few pieces.

In the last week I have been to Home Depot, Hilcrest Plumbing, and Rona. The guys at Hilcrest plumbing suggested I check out Vancouver Irrigation, a company on Venables St. that specializes in landscaping irrigation. They were closed the day I went there, I will have to try again. I also went out to J&L, found the bulkhead connectors, but no o-ring seals; I checked out Island Pets in Richmond, no luck. I also went to Steveston Marine down by Granville Island. They have some plumbing parts for use on boats, good place for hosing, but limited supply of bulhead connectors.

There used to be a company called BWI plumbing that looked to be a good one stop mail order shop for the kind of supplies I am searching for, but alas, they are now out of business. 

I will continue my search, would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

How about: 
Corix Water Products
17924 56 Ave, Surrey BC
(Cloverdale Hwy 10)
PH: 604-576-8231

I haven't been there yet but I came across it when I was doing research for setting up my sump. Haven't got that far yet, still preparing my tank.. but apparently that's the place to go for PVC stuff and fittings. GL.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i ended up buying all of my stuff online for my 300. the usual local hardware stores do not carry most of the 1.5 inch fittings/parts. its a lot easier than driving around looking for parts. shipping is a tad expensive but then again, im not wasting my time lol.

sorry i posted the wrong site.

this is the one i order from.

http://flexpvc.com/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like you are very very particular 

I have not seen black PVC pipe is 25 years - not that they don't exist but likely not easy to get. Talk to Industrial plastic. You may consider ABS, they are heavy wall and if you are handy can pretty well tap any threaded connections into them.

For tubes and hoses, try Newline. You should be able to find some very interesting fittings in their catalogue that you may find useful as well.

Corix is plumbing wholesale, will be very expensive if you don't have an account - you could try to be really really nice to the counter person  They have bulkheads to sizes you don't want to know. Industrial duty at industrial prices. They have irrigation products as well. Most of the black tubings I have seen are the flexible irrigation lines. 

I am still kicking myself for loosing the name for the O-ring wholesaler  They even spent time to measure an O-ring and sell me one O-ring for a couple $. It was some 10 years ago. Hercules something something ???


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Barr plastics in abbotsford . I'm going there on Wednesday to pick up a custom made base if you put the order in I can get it for you maybe. Call them or look through their catalogue


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks April. Very cool supplier. Pretty sure will be spending a few bucks there


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to all of you. Looks like I will be able to get what I am looking for.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The prices at corix water works are not much any more than any other plumbing stores. I have been to. Corix and Andrew shret are open to public to. Also you can check Northwest landscape surplices on Bryne rd in burnaby they have a good selection of plumbing parts


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Corix is about the same as anywhere else. I get the white PVC and spray with black Krylon Fusion.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool the new line place
Looks
Good. I need some adapters also for my new goldfish system.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.264736,-121.828584


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> How about:
> Corix Water Products
> 17924 56 Ave, Surrey BC
> (Cloverdale Hwy 10)
> ...


Ditto, use them all the time. Set up an account and save even more $$


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you tried Canadian Tire ? I sometimes have found something that nowhere has it but this place carries it.


----------

